# A3 in the US



## Golzinho (May 17, 2003)

hey does anyone knows if audi will bring the A3?? if not is there anyway to get it here in america???
I'll be pushing it now.. how about the S3??
Tks everyone


----------



## uv23 (Mar 5, 1999)

*Re: A3 in the US (Golzinho)*

I sent Audi of Canada an email begging them to bring over the 3 door coupe. Maybe if ten thousand other peons like myself do likewise, they'll bring it.







Boo to 4 doors.. boo to hybrids. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## uv23 (Mar 5, 1999)

*Re: A3 in the US (uv23)*

So I got my reply from Audi today. Nothing I didn't expect...








*My letter to Audi:*
Subject :Future Models Feedback
Comments: Please bring me an Audi A3! Yes, I was actually motivated enough by this car to send one tiny email into the swirling chaos of a corporation's inbox. And no, I don't want a 4 door or 5 door -if I wanted one of those I'd buy an A4. And no, I don't want a sport break/hybrid - if I wanted one of those... well I would never want one of those! Please, for the love of God, bring us poor North Americans a 3 door A3 coupe! Its a perfect vehicle that is desperately needed and that all of your competitors already offer. I will be the first in line to buy it, I promise!
*Audi's reply:*
Dear Yuval:
Thank you for contacting Audi of America.
We certainly appreciate your interest in the Audi A3. It was recently announced (at the Geneva Auto Show) that the five-door version (sorry, not the older 3-door) of the A3 will soon be available in North America, probably as part of the 2005 model year line. The S3 has not yet been scheduled for US/Canadian production.
In the meantime, if you would like more information on the Audi A3 you may view it with a text in English on the United Kingdom website: http://www.audi.co.uk. Please keep in mind that all information given is for that version only and does not apply to other countries. There is no U.S. or Canadian specific model at this time.
If we can help in any other way, please write again.
Marjorie
AudiTalk


----------



## Golzinho (May 17, 2003)

*Re: A3 in the US (Golzinho)*

I don't get it?? Maybe could be the same reason why Honda won't bring its Civic Type R, because they are afraid they won't sell much of the RSX Type S??
You know, A3 and the gold are just alike....
maybe they don't want to make the sales from the golf to drop with the A3...
it makes me wonder tought.... they belong to the same company.. and they would be making more money with the A3 since is more expensive...
tsc tsc tsc is very sad....
Maybe I'll look into importing one from overseas..


----------



## NC-GTI (Oct 13, 2000)

*Re: A3 in the US (Golzinho)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golzinho* »_I don't get it?? Maybe could be the same reason why Honda won't bring its Civic Type R, because they are afraid they won't sell much of the RSX Type S??
You know, A3 and the gold are just alike....
maybe they don't want to make the sales from the golf to drop with the A3...
it makes me wonder tought.... they belong to the same company.. and they would be making more money with the A3 since is more expensive...
tsc tsc tsc is very sad....
Maybe I'll look into importing one from overseas..

??
The A3 and GTI/Golf are not in the same class. There is no market for a 2 door car (not that many 18 year olds can afford an Audi). The 4/5 door will be the money maker and the style leader in the market.
You can't import uncertified cars.


----------



## Grimnebulin (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: A3 in the US (NC-GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NC-GTI* »_There is no market for a 2 door car (not that many 18 year olds can afford an Audi). The 4/5 door will be the money maker and the style leader in the market.

I beg to differ - I love the new 3 door A3 and would buy one immediately if it were for sale here. That car is beautiful. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It's a shame they won't be for sale here - Audi's really missing the boat.















There is no way in he!! that I would ever buy a 5 door A3 - ever - I'd much rather get an A4. I have many friends who agree (and have 3 door VWs/Minis/etc.) and think the 5 door A3s looks like sh!te. There is 100% chance I would buy a 3 door A3, 0% chance that I'd buy a 5 door A3.


----------



## uv23 (Mar 5, 1999)

It might not do much, but I encourage any of you guys who are also interested in the 2 door to send Audi an email. It can't hurt right?


----------



## Golzinho (May 17, 2003)

*Re: A3 in the US (NC-GTI)*

yes they are
It's like Honda Civic SI and RSX
The A3 is built in the same plataform as the golf The engine is just the same
the only difference is the luxury (the interior of an A3 is just TOO AWSOME, was inside of one)
A4 EXACT COPY of a Passat
the A3 was born from the Golf the A3 is not that old..
Well I beg differente
there are a LOT of Guys (just go to the 337 20th AE forum on VW "what's everyone's age") and you are going to see that there are a lot of guys around mid 25 that purchased the 2 door Golf
The A3 is a car for the mid 20 lower 30 (bt know lot of people that are a lot older and younger so I won't get into that) that want a luxury of an audi but doen't want to drive a sedan like an A4 (I used to live in Germany and Brazil remember when the A3 was introduced)
I woudl have to disagree with you on the 4/5 door being the money maker
IMO if you are gonna have an A3 for lets say 27K and an A4 for 32 everyone would just put 5K more and get the sedan cause it's bigger and nicer
now for beeing just a 2 door it makes it more sportier, and woudl compete DIRECTLY with the RSX 
Well then how do these guys imported the EVO V and EVO VI
I mean they have the sterring wheel on the wrong side















Seriously... if you go to Ebay and type EVO Lancer you are going to see at leats 2 cars (if they haven't been sold) that were imported , and I've seen on Ebay an Nissan Skyline (many pircture od thsi car beeing driven here in america also and it's not even or sold by Nissan Here in America)
so I still wonder hw did they managed that


----------



## Grimnebulin (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (uv23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uv23* »_It might not do much, but I encourage any of you guys who are also interested in the 2 door to send Audi an email. It can't hurt right?

Good idea - consider it done.








Update - Got the standard A3 reply:
From: "Auditalk" <[email protected]> 
Subject: RE: Future Models Feedback - A3
Date: Fri, 13 Jun 2003 18:51:23 -0400
Dear XXXXX,
Thank you for contacting Audi of America.
We certainly appreciate your interest in the Audi A3. It was recently announced (at the Geneva Auto Show) that the five-door version of the A3 will soon be available in North America, probably as part of the 2005 model year line. The S3 has not yet been scheduled for US/Canadian production.
In the meantime, if you would like more information on the Audi A3 you may view it with a text in English on the United Kingdom website: http://www.audi.co.uk. Please keep in mind that all information given is for that version only and does not apply to other countries. There is no U.S. or Canadian specific model at this time.
If we can help in any other way, please write again.
Kelly
AudiTalk
Doh!










_Modified by Grimnebulin at 5:11 PM 6-13-2003_


----------



## peppeVR6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (Grimnebulin)*

This is Audi's response from what I wrote below:
Dear Joe:
Thank you for contacting Audi of America.
We certainly appreciate your enthusiasm for quattro and your interest in the Audi A3. It was recently announced (at the Geneva Auto Show) that the five-door version of the A3 will soon be available in North America, probably as part of the 2005 model year line. 
In the meantime, if you would like more information on the Audi A3 you may view it with a text in English on the United Kingdom website: http://www.audi.co.uk. Please keep in mind that all information given is for that version only and does not apply to other countries. There is no U.S. or Canadian specific model at this time.
If we can help in any other way, please write again.
Marjorie

Hello,

I am a 02 B6 A4 1.8TQM driver! Anyway I am sending you this email in regards to the new A3 that is available everywhere else but the great United States of America. I have great interest in this car and many other Audi enthusiasts I communicate with via the web are also. Check out http://www.audiworld.com sometime and you will see what I mean. I have owned a VW GTI and love the hatchback "pocket rocket" ride. I did however have many problems with my VW. I love the quality and style of Audi. Since we cannot have 4-Motion GTI's or golfs here in the US the A3 would fit my driving needs. Quattro is an amazing thing that I am hooked on. Since I live in New England it comes in handy during the snowy winter months. I wish to stay in the Audi family and am hoping the A3 will come over here in its 3 door VR6 version. My lease is up in two years and I would like to have something different than another wimpy 4-cyl A4. The 1.8T engine does not fit t! his car. It lacks power and belongs in the VW lineup solely. I think the engine cheapens the cars image. I can have every VW with the 180 hp version and my Audi A4 has the 170 hp version. The car is too heavy for this engine (even chipped). BMW offers inline 6 cyl. engines that blow Audi's away. I need the power of a V6 with AWD and that is where the new A3 would come into play. Well I hope you take my suggestions seriously. I look forward to your response. 

Sincerely,

Joe Faienza


----------



## EuropeanRiceBurner (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: A3 in the US (NC-GTI)*

No market for a 2 door luxury coupe? You mean like the M-B C230 Sports coupe. Yeah. Nobody buys those.


----------



## peppeVR6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: A3 in the US (EuropeanRiceBurner)*

There definately is a market for this car. BMW is bringing their 1 Series here within two year. Mini coopers are selling like hot cakes! Mercedes is doing okay with their coupe. They are now offering a V6 215hp engine in the coupe. We need the A3 3 door here so enthusiasts like us can have AWD technology with 2 door V6 power (or turbo for those who prefer Boost). I love the GTI but I love quattro too much now. Since I have had my A4 for over a year I could not imagine life without quattro. Once you try it there is no going back! Unless you can afford both.


----------



## pdxtomct (Apr 4, 2000)

*Re: A3 in the US (NC-GTI)*

The A3 and GTI/Golf are not in the same class. There is no market for a 2 door car (not that many 18 year olds can afford an Audi). The 4/5 door will be the money maker and the style leader in the market.
[/QUOTE]
While there may very well be a larger market for the 4-door version of the A3, I think it is wrong to say there is no market for the 2-door version of the car. I would buy the 2-door in a split second...I saw one in Mexico several months ago and loved it. Oh, and I'm a few years older than 18.


----------



## uv23 (Mar 5, 1999)

I'm of the opinion that there is without a doubt a market for the 2 door (or 3 door or whatever you want to call it.) Look at the competition:
Mercedes C Coupe
BMW coupe versions of all of their sedans
These are Audi's main competitors. And no, the Audi TT doesn't count as an available couple since it is more of a "sports car" and competes with like cars from their competitors.
Not to mention moving up in the market. I've been driving a VW for 4 years now and am fully ready to move up to something like an Audi. I want the AWD, I want the classic styling, but I also want something sporty and appropriate to my needs. I could see many Golf/GTI owners upgrading to 2 door A3s. Not to mention former drivers of many of the Japanese coupes.
Bah, its frustrating to see Audi continually dropping the ball.


----------



## peppeVR6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: A3 in the US (uv23)*

Right on! Here is my dilemna: Keep the 02 A4 and mod the hell out of it. I leased it but theoretically I could purchase it in two years when my lease is up. Get another GTI. Possibly R32. I really love having an Audi and do not want to go back to VW if I don't have to. The A4 is a beautiful machine. It is classy, elegant, and has quattro. I just prefer to have a hatchback style car. The A3 would fit all my driving needs. I miss modding my car. Waterfest is coming up and I am going for two days. I will be drewling at everyone's cars. I just don't want to jump the gun. I want to wait to see what Audi is going to do. Maybe the MK V's will have 4-motion? I got rid of my 01 GTI VR6 in Feb of 02 and it never made it down to Waterfest. I am itching to do something. Damn Audi, why do I have to love you so much??


----------

